# Zugiff auf lokalen pc über webserver



## AndreG (25. März 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich habe mal von der möglichkeit gehört das man über net per browser auf den lokalen pc also da wo der webserver läuft zugreifen kann. Nu stellt sich mir die frage was brauch ich dafür und gibts ne page wo man sowas nachlesen kann oder was man dafür brauch.

Thx für eure Hilfe


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. März 2004)

Hängt davon ab, was genau du machen willst ... erzähl mal ...

mfg
Nitro


----------



## AndreG (25. März 2004)

Nun ja in emule und etlichen anderen progs sieht man eine funktion mit der man anschein über den webserver auf diese progs zu greifen kann. Desweiteren ist bei einem ftp das prob das man nur ein root verzeichnis haben kann. Deshalb würd ich gerne von ausen auf meinen arbeitsplatz zugreifen können ohne dabei irgendwelche remot tools zu benutzten. Hoffe die beschreibung hilft weiter


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. März 2004)

Bei emule und Co kannst du per Browser auf den Server zugreifen, weil der einen eingebauten httpd-Server hat.

Ohne irgend ein Remote tool wirst Du nicht an Deinen Rechner heran kommen, ein SSHD wäre wohl ideal, ansonsten ist die sichere Alternative ein VPN, die gibt es kostenlos, als auch kostenpflichtig.

SSH-Daemon (NT):
http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SSHD-NT/default.php
SSH-Daemon (via CYGWIN):
http://blogs.codehaus.org/people/dion/archives/000187_sshd_on_windows.html
& CYGWIN-Anleitung:
http://web.mit.edu/pismere/ssh/ssh-port.html

Mein Lieblingslink hierzu:
http://openvpn.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Norbert Eder (25. März 2004)

Wird zwar schon komplexer, aber du kannst auch einen VNC-Server installieren, OpenSSH und dann tunnelst dein VNC über SSH und ist auch recht sicher.

Im Google mal nach SSH VNC Tunnel suchen, da sollte es einige Tutorials dazu geben.

mfG,
NItro


----------



## AndreG (27. März 2004)

also vnc nutzte ich schon auch mit ssh. das andere hört sich auch mal interresant an werd dann wohl bei vnc bleiben müssen. Aber thx für eure hilfe.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. März 2004)

Hi,

AndreG bitte halte dich an die Netiquette, in deinem Fall die hier erwünschte
Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Die roten Hinweiskästen beim Schreiben von Beiträgen
sind eigentlich nicht zu übersehen.

Danke
Martin


----------



## AndreG (27. März 2004)

Sorry hatte das nur kurz vorm pennen gehen eben noch getippt. Hab nich mehr drauf geachtet.


----------

